# union books



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

Each local has their own way of handling the "Books".

Are you already a member of a local or just trying to get in?


----------



## mbovee (6 mo ago)

wiz1997 said:


> Each local has their own way of handling the "Books".
> 
> Are you already a member of a local or just trying to get in?


Just trying to get in. Trying to find a good opportunity, i finished at NLC in may and just got my cdl so now im trying to get a job.


----------

